# Nice knowing ya....



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Phil Kessel it was nice knowing you. Your lack of intelligence outside of the hockey rink and your greed have apparently taken you away from the goophers.

Boy I bet the goopher fans feel really good about winning the recruiting battle for this "once in a lifetime" recruit to just have him for one year and the only legacy he leaves is an all time memorable loss to Holy Cross.

PS...It was reported on KFAN through reliable sources to the one and only goopher apoligist that by the end of the week if not sooner Kessel will sign with Boston.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hmmmm that's too bad

GO SIOUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

He cant help it, he's from WI.

"Phil Kessel will soon decide whether to sign a Boston Bruins contract or return to the University of Minnesota for his sophomore season. The guess here is that Kessel will join the Bruins and cement his reputation as the most overrated underachiever in Gophers hockey history."

Ha.


----------

